# Bloody beaten.... by a fiesta !!!



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

Yes it's true, my gtst just seems to be so slow it's untrue (5.9 to 60 just isn't enough these days).

Admittedly it wasn't a 'at the lights' scenario. It all happened as follows.

Whilst about i spotted a 'h' Fiesta RS Turbo, usual blackened out windows etc. Looked lowered and being driven by a guy in a 'cap'. I thought, i'll have a go at that, watched him whizz round a roundabout and floor it on a carriageway. I couldn't catch up! When i eventually did, he floored it again and started to pull away!!!

I'm not bloody happy that's for sure. The only consolation i had was that i'd rather have my skyline any day rather than a fiesta, no matter how quick it was...

Has anyone else ever (probably not) known of a souped up fiesta capable of performance to pull away from a GtsT? The std figures for RS are 8+ secs! I didn't think they'd be tuneable to that degree at any reasonable cost. If they are, maybe good as a cheap fun runabout?

cheers
bazza
(i'd be the only crap one on a trackday)


----------



## rico2k_uk (Feb 27, 2005)

big engine conversion is common... cosworth turbo engines are highly tunable, plus the fiesta weighs the same as a fart. quick buggers, shame they are shite, but still very quick!


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

Fiesta RS Turbo with standard 1.6 engine you can tune to over 200 bhp.
A 2.0 Zetec or even a Zetec 2.1 Turbo conversion is quite common with these.

My mate had a 720bhp Cossie Fiesta before which was road legal. It was in quite a few mags ....


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Came a across a Mk1 mini,with a Honda Vtec engine in.He had also done some major suspension work to the car-so it handled a dream.I was in my stage 1 Gtr33,I could keep up with him but not pass!(Although we were on a B road!)


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

Maybe your Turbo pipe had come off"


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

A Fiesta RS Turbo can be modified to well over 300bhp using either a 2.0 Zetec block or a 1.9 kit and tend to develop more lbft than hp, which helps from a roll. They can even be taken out to 2.4 litres using a stroked 2.3 Galaxy bottom end. May also have had a 200 block. There's a black one about with a 550bhp Cosworth engine.

All a case of how long you want to spend polishing a turd.

I got involved with a Stage 2 Sapphire Cosworth (circa 300bhp). Started from about 35mph in 3rd and I only began to pull past him after 80mph but by the end of 4th he was a good couple of hundred yards back. Completely different power delivery altogether, those Ford blocks develop plenty of torque.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

Ive just completed a festa 1.9 conversion for someone, using a T3 based turbo 230hp and 270ftlb. 

Pulls away from a standard GTR.

Rob


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

sexy gtr said:


> Maybe your Turbo pipe had come off"




If only.

Standard looking cars are getting much easier to beef up.With power to weight,smaller car are always going to be more nippy on B roads.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

i had a saxo before the skyline, close ratio box etc. was quicker to 30 than my standard GTR but other than that, BYEBYE


----------



## sexy gtr (Jul 17, 2005)

TREG said:


> If only.
> 
> Standard looking cars are getting much easier to beef up.With power to weight,smaller car are always going to be more nippy on B roads.


i had a clio 3.0 sport keep up with me on the back roads, 
didn't really want the shame of thinking about so i forgot about it, 
my GTR is completey standard thou


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

R33_GTS-t said:


> A Fiesta RS Turbo can be modified to well over 300bhp using either a 2.0 Zetec block or a 1.9 kit and tend to develop more lbft than hp, which helps from a roll. They can even be taken out to 2.4 litres using a stroked 2.3 Galaxy bottom end. May also have had a 200 block. There's a black one about with a 550bhp Cosworth engine.
> 
> All a case of how long you want to spend polishing a turd.
> 
> I got involved with a Stage 2 Sapphire Cosworth (circa 300bhp). Started from about 35mph in 3rd and I only began to pull past him after 80mph but by the end of 4th he was a good couple of hundred yards back. Completely different power delivery altogether, those Ford blocks develop plenty of torque.


Sorry but there is ALOT of rubbish in there mate!

The 1600cvh engine that the Fiesta comes with can be tuned to over 300bhp without the need for larger capacity.

You are getting VERY confused about blocks as well! 200 Block is the standard Cosworth YB 4WD block. NOTHING to do with a CVH engine and it certainly won't fit to the head. Nor can the Galaxy bottom end!!!! Again its a totally different engine! People have used the Galaxy bottom end when tuning the I4 engine used in an RS2000. Again nothing to do with the CVH engine in the Fiesta.

People do put Zetec bottom ends onto CVH heads to make hybrid 'ZVH' engines or sometimes full Zetec engines that are then Turbocharged.

Can be very fast little cars. Skylines are big heavy cars and you can very easily get caught out by a lighter but less powerful car! I have a 500bhp + GTR and a few RST's were staying ahead of me on the straights at a recent trackday! 

There are a few genuine 180mph Fiestas out there and one should be hitting the streets soon that will do over 200mph within the confines of Bruntingthorpe!!! 

Please don't think I am saying the Fiesta is a better car or anything like that. I am just talking straight line performance. For the record I hate powerful FWD cars actually! No fun, nasty, wheelspinning, unrewarding to drive shit boxes if you ask me!


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

dood1 said:


> (5.9 to 60 just isn't enough these days).


 It hasn't been enough for a long time. Just about any small engine with a turbo can be made to go fast. 
At a guess 5.9 to 60 could be a 14s 1/4. There's N/A cars that can do that from the factory these days.
As for older cars, never expect them to be standard anymore (it's a bonus if they are tho)


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Not suprised, light cars, easy to get power from, just happens sometimes, be it FRST or any other hot hatch.



rico2k_uk said:


> cosworth turbo engines are highly tunable


There probably less than 10 Cossie powered Fiestas in the country, mega unlikely to be one of them. Easy to pull away with a modded 1.6 8valve FRST lump anyhow.



driverst24 said:


> My mate had a 720bhp Cossie Fiesta before which was road legal. It was in quite a few mags ....


720bhp Fiesta? What mags that? Closest I can think of is Steve Scotts one, and its nowt like a H Plate FRST thats for sure, and is big power, but not 720bhp...



R33_GTS-t said:


> They can even be taken out to 2.4 litres using a stroked 2.3 Galaxy bottom end.


Galaxy bottomends are NOT compatible with CVH or Zetec engines, just the Mk5/6 RS2000 bottomend, and therefor never ever used, as they cant be.



R33_GTS-t said:


> May also have had a 200 block.


Thats just a name for the 4wd Cossie block, not compatible with anything but a Cossie/Pinto/Holbay/Millington/Etc head, again, not CVH/Zetec, so never used.



R33_GTS-t said:


> those Ford blocks develop plenty of torque.


Even though they have shorter stroke than Skylines and much smaller engines.

The magic of boost and decent engine spec, rather than "jap spec"

EDIT- Porkies beat me to it


----------



## Fast Guy (Jan 26, 2003)

I thought Sunny had the fastest (most powerful??) fiesta


----------



## pollocks (May 29, 2006)

sunny no longer holds the record for a fwd top speed record which is the only record he held as far as am aware 

paul johnson now holds the record with a 2.1 liter zetec turbo 

and yes i'm a fiesta rs turbo owner


----------



## P Reddy (Nov 12, 2005)

Guy Chamberlians CTR is About If not already in the 11's 
Don't know how that compares to other road going fwd cars.
The fez rst's had the more tunable of the rs engine's due to the 
management IIRC?


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

At the end of the day there is always something faster ... you can throw endless amounts of money at your car, but then one day you'll come across someone who has something quicker.

Bazza - I wouldn't worry about it. Just enjoy the car you have and not worry about what it is / isn't faster than. As long as you get the enjoyment you want out of the car, that is all that matters.

Fair play to the Fiesta owner I say - sounds like he's built / had built a rapid little pocket rocket.


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

like people have said...you own a skyline he owns a fiesta end of story


----------



## Christian & Bec (Aug 7, 2002)

Porkie said:


> No fun, nasty, wheelspinning, unrewarding to drive shit boxes if you ask me!


That's a bit harsh Porkie!!


----------



## Christian & Bec (Aug 7, 2002)

P Reddy said:


> The fez rst's had the more tunable of the rs engine's due to the
> management IIRC?


In some ways. But mine made 260bhp (thats double the factory figure) on the original mechanical fuel injection set-up.:smokin:


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

160sr said:


> like people have said...you own a skyline he owns a fiesta end of story


 bet he burns 10 fiestas off before before he is satisfied though,,,, the force si strong in this one luke.
i call it the burn and learn sinario


----------



## 160sr (Sep 23, 2005)

i hope you mean literally burn them


----------



## Tigerbay (Mar 13, 2005)

160sr said:


> i hope you mean literally burn them


Actualy thats the best idea yet


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Simply put,

"If you have the budget anything can be made to be very quick"

End quote of myself just now :smokin: 

Seriously though if you have the funds anything can be made to be scaryily quick no doubt, some very quick small cars out there, not been caught out yet thank god but might do some day eh?


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

4 words: You need more power


----------



## driverst24 (Jul 13, 2005)

SteveN said:


> Not 720bhp Fiesta? What mags that? Closest I can think of is Steve Scotts one, and its nowt like a H Plate FRST thats for sure, and is big power, but not 720bhp...


I never said it was like a H plate FRST Fiesta .. it's a mk6 Fiesta
with full cossie running gear.

It is Chris Doherty's Fiesta, which he has now shelled as a Focus.
http://www.ianhardy.net/gallery/main.php?g2_itemId=24215


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

That was never 720bhp!  Runs a Harvey Gibbs engine. Made just over 600bhp on a GT35 if I remember. Cool car though.


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

My mates RS Fiesta was timed yesterday at Rockingham doing a 6.48s 0-60 its only 168 or somthing BHP one, thing is with the likes of Fiesta is I bet they way a fraction of the weight of a newer Skyline, remember its down to power to weight ratio.


----------



## munna (May 9, 2006)

Time for some more mods mate
cheers


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

moral of story: Time for some more mods mate

(as munna said )


----------



## AberdeenR33 (May 9, 2006)

dood1 said:


> Yes it's true, my gtst just seems to be so slow it's untrue (5.9 to 60 just isn't enough these days).
> 
> Admittedly it wasn't a 'at the lights' scenario. It all happened as follows.
> 
> ...


Aye, fords used to be my game, before i went german then jap, I used to have a mondeo running a zetec turbo conversion many a moon ago, and it was great fun, the zetec is so tuneable, with many of the original 8 valve CVH parts lining up almost identically, ie. inlet / exhaust ports, similar heads between the CVH and zetec in design, almost like ford had intended it to be that way for tuners, either that or they couldn't be arsed designing a new 16 valve engine etc!!

All i can say is that, if the fiesta has any stickers saying "MA Developments, fiesta frenzy, or area six" then you might as well not bother!

Ian howell the notorious "Zetec turbo" god, is prone to throwing nigh on 500 BHP 2.1 ztec turbo's in fiesta's! Two of which have been timed at almost 180 MPH!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Porkie said:


> Sorry but there is ALOT of rubbish in there mate!
> 
> The 1600cvh engine that the Fiesta comes with can be tuned to over 300bhp without the need for larger capacity.


Oh god, pedantic people. I never said it couldn't go over 300 without a capcity upgrade just that this was an option. I've seen at least 320bhp with a 1600.

You are getting VERY confused about blocks as well! 200 Block is the standard Cosworth YB 4WD block. [/QUOTE]
Never said it would. The Fiesta in question had had an engine transplant. Black one - you've probably seen it featured. Can't be that bloody many of them.

EDIT: In original post 'May', should say 'Many'. I.e. some have had 200 engines transplanted in. I see where I caused the confusion.



Porkie said:


> NOTHING to do with a CVH engine and it certainly won't fit to the head. Nor can the Galaxy bottom end!!!! Again its a totally different engine! People have used the Galaxy bottom end when tuning the I4 engine used in an RS2000. Again nothing to do with the CVH engine in the Fiesta.


You sure about that because there was definately a 2.4 RS Turbo a few years back. Like maybe 10 years now. Long time ago. Maybe it was another engine transplant but I'm sure it had the CVH top. Pinto bottom end, or does that not work (I think they went to 2.3 in older Fords or is that a diffrent 4cyl engine)? I'll let that one go because it was ages ago.



Porkie said:


> People do put Zetec bottom ends onto CVH heads to make hybrid 'ZVH' engines or sometimes full Zetec engines that are then Turbocharged.
> 
> Can be very fast little cars. Skylines are big heavy cars and you can very easily get caught out by a lighter but less powerful car! I have a 500bhp + GTR and a few RST's were staying ahead of me on the straights at a recent trackday!
> 
> ...


The way I look at it is this. If I want 400bhp from a GTR, I need to do sweet FA. If I want to get 400bhp starting with an RS Turbo, I need a second mortgage.

A 400bhp RB26 will also last longer than some Zetec bottom-ended hybrid block pushing 400bhp. Sounds better too.


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

I am NOT in anyway saying the RST is the better car or the Zetec the better engine. I can't stand modded FWD Turbo crap as I said!!! I am just correcting all your wrong info and wasn't being pedantic.  

By the way, you are SOOOOO wrong again about the money for getting a 400bhp Turbo'd Zetec as well as its reliability. Second morgage???  

oh and by the way if I was being pedantic I would ask you to please tell me how to get 400bhp out of an RB26 by doing sweet FA?  

and you can't say buy a Ztune or another special like that 

Why are you even talking about RB26 engines anyway?? The original thread starter doesn't even have one!!!!!!!


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Porkie said:


> I am NOT in anyway saying the RST is the better car or the Zetec the better engine. I can't stand modded FWD Turbo crap as I said!!! I am just correcting all your wrong info and wasn't being pedantic.


It wasn't wrong, you just misread it. 

Did you see my point about the pinto bottom-end, can that be used to achieve 2.3???



Porkie said:


> By the way, you are SOOOOO wrong again about the money for getting a 400bhp Turbo'd Zetec as well as its reliability. Second morgage???


2nd mortgage was exaggerating but it'll be more than the cost of the car and hence not worth it. For a start, you have to start either transplanting the engine or putting in the new bottom end. Unless you do the work yourself, that's going to cost big. You'll need a new turbo too, because the stock item certainly won't run to 400bhp. Uprated injectors and fuel pump. Not sure how the stock Zetec conrods and pistons will hold up, or the stock transmission and clutch.



Porkie said:


> oh and by the way if I was being pedantic I would ask you to please tell me how to get 400bhp out of an RB26 by doing sweet FA?


Good 100mm decat exhaust and downpipes, hi-flow hardpipes and boost increase to 0.9bar (which will likely happen by itself with those mods). All you need is [email protected] to get 400bhp. Not difficult with a 2.6 twin turbo I6 that revs to beyond 8000rpm.

Out of interest, how much boost do you need to get 400bhp from a ZVH engine?


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Its not sweet FA though is it!!! You would need more work as well surely? I thought a 1bar conversion was needed for 400bhp and that requires some ECU tinkering surely?  

Pintos have a totally different block. Won't mate to a CVH or a Zetec head.

It will mate to a Cossie head though. Thats what a Cosworth YB motor is really....a shonky Twin cam Turbo pinto!  

There used to be 2.3 and 2.4 Cosworth conversions using different crank, rods and pistons. I think thats where you are getting confused. I think it was Power engineering and Collins that did these. 

Boost pressure would depend on the Turbo you used obviously! I suppose alot of Ford people would wring the life out of a T34 at 2 Bar for around 400bhp. I would run less boost on something slightly bigger though  

This whole conversation is silly. We are comparing apples and pears! 

I was merely trying to add some correct info to the thread. Not cause a row


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Porkie said:


> Its not sweet FA though is it!!! You would need more work as well surely? I thought a 1bar conversion was needed for 400bhp and that requires some ECU tinkering surely?


Depends. There's some variance in results. The decat is a big plus though. But 115lbft/[email protected] is fairly simple when the intake pressure is 1.9 times atmospheric.

But no. It's not sweet FA, otherwise they'd be 400bhp stock. 



Porkie said:


> Pintos have a totally different block. Won't mate to a CVH or a Zetec head.
> 
> It will mate to a Cossie head though. Thats what a Cosworth YB motor is really....a shonky Twin cam Turbo pinto!
> 
> There used to be 2.3 and 2.4 Cosworth conversions using different crank, rods and pistons. I think thats where you are getting confused. I think it was Power engineering and Collins that did these.


It was many, many moons ago. A purple Escort RS Turbo (so stuck in the mind a bit) with some sort of hybrid conversion. Started as a 2.1 then eventually migrated to 2.4. Maybe it was a straight transplant?? Anyway, long time ago, so I'll forget it.



Porkie said:


> Boost pressure would depend on the Turbo you used obviously! I suppose alot of Ford people would wring the life out of a T34 at 2 Bar for around 400bhp.


Sounds about right. 500bhp at 2.5bar. Did they have compressor maps in them days?


----------



## 240K-GT (Jan 13, 2004)

There is infact a factory 2.3L pinto so could of been one of them as a conversion, but would be interesting in a FF car (although there are some 4x4 Fiestas running cossy gear, saw a MK6 on Sat at a show)

Back to the 2.3 pinto, came in some of the american mustangs of the 80's and were turboed, but internaly there isnt a great deal that will work with our 1.3 - 2L pintos.

Theres an interesting idea a 1.3 twincam turbo motor


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Will Zetec heads go on a 2.3 Pinto? Or is the Galaxy 2.3 any good for forced induction?


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Nope and not especially. 

Ford actually produced a Turbocharged Zetec. Its the Focus RS engine


----------



## AberdeenR33 (May 9, 2006)

Here's my old mondeo zetec turbo, why a mondeo you may ask? Because i could thats why ha ha, car looks mince, but the engine took a few folk by surprise, got alot of attention at drag days etc!








[/IMG]


----------



## reepers13 (Jun 21, 2005)

^^^ he had a green one didnt he??

running like 350bhp from a 2.1 zetec???


----------



## dood1 (Aug 13, 2005)

I still feel bruised here guys... Like i said, I'd have me skyline any day, but as has been said... I NEED MORE POWER !!

Saw the car again yesterday.

The guys 'tarted' it up with blacked out windows and sprayed that blackout crap on his rear light clusters.. looks so tacky it's almost funny.

However, something is *seriously* going on under the bonnet. There is definitely some major induction/turbo associated noises happening even when he's driving lightly in traffic.

*would it have cost a fortune...* difficult for me to know. The driver's a young guy with a 'cap on', so possibly he can't get insured on something bigger? May have done the work himself.. who knows (or even cares i suppose)

Doesn't look the 'approachable' type or i'd ask him what's powering it...

My car does seem to feel slow to me though ((

cheers
bazza


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Get the reg, I will probably be able to find out about the car and we can see just how fast it is  (or if you are driving like a girl  )


----------



## AberdeenR33 (May 9, 2006)

reepers13 said:


> ^^^ he had a green one didnt he??
> 
> running like 350bhp from a 2.1 zetec???


He actually built the engine for a chap by the name of Sunny Khalsa, dyno'd at 444BHP so I believe (2.1 zetec turbo, GT35 etc..), but on his top speed run shattered the turbo, and took the engine out with it! He wasn't even running the full 2 bar of boost he had mapped to!!

But i think he's been out of the scene a couple of years and is coming back with a 600BHP zetec turbo. As cool as it is, like the saying goes, you want a powerful car, you should really start with one and take it from there!

My zetec turbo shown above, was alright, but massive detonation proved too much, and i got fed up and sold it! The guy who bought it was told to take it easy, and a week later he phoned me saying a piston had waved good bye to a conrod, ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha!!


----------



## Porkie (Aug 5, 2003)

Sunny wasn't running a GT35 mate.  

But it was a Roller bearing Turbo... which he hadn't plumbed in the water cooling on and thats what caused the Turbo to lunch itself. The car actually then caught FIRE!  

Talk about going out in a blaze of Glory though  

I agree with what you said about starting with a fast car. Why anyone would want a 600bhp FWD car I just don't know!  

I wish Sunny luck though


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

I would start this reply with a "my mate had a...." but I will try a different technique, because although 'my mate did have' a Fiesta RS Turbo, with a 2.1 litre engine transplant in it, he would be the first to tell you that it wasn't really worth the money he spend on it.

My friend is one of the most mature, logical people I have ever met when it comes finding ways to achieve a project or solve a problem. But he will be the first to admit this wasn't his finest hour.

It started off with him purchasing a resprayed Fiesta RS Turbo in Imperial Blue (note to linkage: http://www.fiestaturbo.com/featurecars/duncang/) Long story as short as possible, the car needed some work doing, then turned out to be bent! 3 months and £3.5k later it was fixed, and I can vouch on the fact that the front half of the car was basically brand new, which only made it more laughable when you tried to compare it to the back half!

After a while, the engine did the usual CVH and started to smoke, give way and eventually die (all this was after the feature linked to above was complete) - Duncan contacted Ian Howell (I think that was his name) who has his rather pokey Focus turbo thing seen a fair few times at Santa Pod running around the low 12's (on FrontWD) with about 130mph terminals. He commissioned a 2.1 full Zetec turbo lump to be built, nothing fancy, big engine, big turbo and an ECU! slap it in, run 20-25 PSI, wonder when the hell traction is going to be obtained!

That is basically it, once moving it was phenomenally fast, looked good from a distance, but like any light, big power, front wheel drive car, traction was going to be an issue (plus the fact he de-toothed 5th gear on the dual carriage way!)

I had a Starlet GT Turbo a while ago, and whilst mega fun, extremely economical, its traction was always going to be a problem, emphasised 10 fold in the wet.

I actually think that once moving, the little Fiesta would give my GTR quite a run for its money at nominal sensible speeds, if not beat it. It was so light, but had a lot of power, and those two combinations makes for a very fast car.

Since then though, he discovered how bad the body work was underneath the shiny blue paintwork, gave up, sold the car for parts (someone put the engine in another Fiesta I think, and so on and so on) and bought a '98 Supra TT 6spd with 8,000 miles on the clock! (Which has also now been sold - another story)

But my point was that the old Fiesta looked fairly pretty, isn't 'always' driven by a bloke wearing a cap, and can obtain some fairly high power levels, even if that power isn’t useable till the car is halfway down the track! (but it still didn’t even slightly compare to his Supra when he got it.)

He probably spent a little over £10,000 on body and engine, but that’s what we do isn’t it! 

Anyway, just a little story... 

D.


----------

